# " Skylines Around The World "



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*" Skylines Around The World "*​


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Milan , Italy*










http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7081/7316653756_ba85d71b63_b.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Milan , Italy*










http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7090/7316656718_97b6002c7b_b.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Milan , Italy*










http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7214/7250933276_0872f7b51c_b.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Milan , Italy*










http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5254/5542726754_029f22440e_b.jpg










http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2021/2448672082_a6a78fcd5d_b.jpg










http://farm5.staticflickr.com/4058/4383475036_eb41d09fbd_z.jpg?zz=1










http://farm1.staticflickr.com/125/395877190_754b81d7a9_z.jpg?zz=1


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Moscow , Russia*










http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/6210/31683870.6/0_66aeb_acba9d79_XXL


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Frankfurt , Germany*










http://www.salsacard.de/tools/cms/files/partner_10044/Frankfurt skyline.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*New York , United States Of America*


Midtown Manhattan at Night from Old Glory Park por andrew c mace, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*New York , United States Of America*


midtown manhattan from hamilton park por andrew c mace, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Miami , Florida*










http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7053/6838657230_5a1cb018a6_b_d.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Istanbul , Turkey*










http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7057/6877393145_ebc71c649b_o.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Moscow , Russia*










http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/8/104587032.8/0_8fc16_48cf6cd0_orig


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Dubai , UAE*


Dubai Skyline por www.garymcgovern.net, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Dubai , UAE*


Dubai 2010 por hoomygumb, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Dubai , UAE*


Dubai Skyline por benjamin73fr, en Flickr


----------



## Elea9 (Jun 7, 2012)

italiano_pellicano said:


> *Moscow , Italy*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




moscow is the capital of russia!!!! is not in italy!!!


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

oh yes what a error :lol:


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Milan , Italy*










http://farm7.static.flickr.com/6065/6086783208_89ab754fc5_b.jpg


----------



## qhw (Jun 16, 2012)

*Danang, Vietnam*


----------



## qhw (Jun 16, 2012)

*Danang, Vietnam*


----------



## Nacho_7 (Feb 13, 2010)

Buenos Aires


----------



## World 2 World (Nov 3, 2006)

*Kuala Lumpur*


View of KL Skyline from PPR Jelatek by Nadly Aizat, on Flickr


View from Waldorf tower in the morning which includes sights like the New Istana Negara & the Petronas towers by Kai Hendry, on Flickr

*scroll*>>>>








http://www.airpano.ru/Photogallery-Photo.php?author=2&photo=71


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

wow incredible amazing pics


----------



## Thiên yết (Jun 18, 2012)

*Hanoi, Vietnam*
Scroll >>








Scroll >>



































Scroll >>


----------



## Thiên yết (Jun 18, 2012)

*HCMC, Vietnam*


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

wow saigon looks amazing


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

*San Miguel de Tucumán, Argentina*





































Fotos: Jalonline


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Detroit , United States Of America*


Detroit Skyline por kenhipp, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Taipei , Taiwan*


台北夜景101 por wrc213, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Gold Coast , Australia*


GOLD COAST SKYLINE AT DUSK por davidpageyphotography, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*New York , United States Of America*


Downtown from Pier A por Nina Wolfe Photography, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Dubai , UAE*










http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7091/7376400010_6649b52fbc_b_d.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Philadelphia , United States Of America*


William Penn is Watching por TIA International Photography, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Houston , United States Of America*


Houston Skyline Blue Hour Panorama por Jim | jld3 photography, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Los Angeles , United States Of America*


Los Angeles Skyline at Night por Robin Black Photography, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Los Angeles , United States Of America*


winter sonata of los angeles por kennymuz, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Los Angeles , United States Of America*


Los Angeles: A Sea of Lights por Sandeep K Bhat, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Los Angeles , United States Of America*


smog-free LA por gsgeorge, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Los Angeles , United States Of America*


Angels of the Night por TIA International Photography, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Los Angeles , United States Of America*


city in the twilight por Eric 5D Mark III, en Flickr


----------



## SilverWolf (Jul 18, 2012)

*Belo Horizonte*


----------



## Lima2016 (Jun 25, 2012)

*Lima, Peru*


Lima Black Box Building by Neo-Kat, on Flickr


Lima Skyline by Neo-Kat, on Flickr


Miraflores Lima, Peru by Neo-Kat, on Flickr


Skyline of Lima, Peru 2011 by Neo-Kat, on Flickr


Lima, Peru 2011 by Neo-Kat, on Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

- deleted


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Philadelphia , United States Of America*










http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/a/a9/Philadelphia_skyline_from_south_street_bridge.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Sydney , Australia*










http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped.../1024px-Sydney_skyline_at_dusk_-_Dec_2008.jpg


----------



## Spurdo (Sep 23, 2012)

Chicago


IMG_6324 by m-i-v, on Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

very nice


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Paris, France*

La Défense, Paris by Beboy_photographies, on Flickr

*London, U.K.*

London Skyline by raph.ae/, on Flickr

*Istanbul, Turkey*

Modern Istanbul skyline at sunset by Ben Morlok, on Flickr

*Bangkok, Thailand*

Bangkok by Oskiz, on Flickr

*Los Angeles, U.S.A.*

Los Angeles at night by r4z0r2, on Flickr


----------



## andretanure (Jun 20, 2012)

*BELO HORIZONTE - BRAZIL*


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

europe have the best skylines


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

awesome skyline shots...:cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Moscow, Russia*

view of new Moscow City by Voennyy, on Flickr

*Beijing, China*

Evening View of Guomao Skyline in Beijing by pamhule, on Flickr

*Miami, U.S.A.*

IMG_0174 by lissaw16, on Flickr

*Sydney, Australia*

Sydney Skyline by clee130, on Flickr

*Benidorm, Spain*

Playa Levante skyline, Benidorm by phototouring, on Flickr

*Monte Carlo, Monaco*

Summer in Monte Carlo by Marina BW, on Flickr


----------



## Spurdo (Sep 23, 2012)

^^ another Sydney


Sydney Skyline by Nate Atwater Photography, on Flickr


----------



## seaniscoming (Feb 13, 2004)

Busan, South Korea

Pictures by nzeozzang




















Flickr에서 J.D. Lord님의 Black Ilumin - Sea and Stone (Busan Igidae 부산 이기대)


Flickr에서 JS's favorite things님의 Busan-Diamond bridge


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Atlanta, U.S.A.*

Atlanta - Night Skyline by Balaji Mandalapu, on Flickr

*Hong Kong, China*

Hong Kong Symphony of Lights by _Hadock_, on Flickr

*Manila, Philippines*

Metro-manila-skyline by freetimelinecovers4fb, on Flickr

*Melbourne, Australia*

St Kilda by Kevv1990, on Flickr

*Dubai, U.A.E.*

Dubai skyline by mspoons66, on Flickr


----------



## JorelSCS (Feb 13, 2011)

*COCHABAMBA - BOLIVIA*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Shanghai, China*

Shanghai Skyline by Brady Fang, on Flickr

*Rio de Janeiro, Brazil*

Rio de Janeiro - Brasil by *Eternal Miracle*, on Flickr

*Cincinnati, U.S.A.*

The Cincinnati skyline by ahhhrats, on Flickr

*Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia*

KLCC Dawn by Rob Whitworth, on Flickr

*Perth, Australia*

City view of Perth, Australia by Travel Seer, on Flickr

*Montreal, Canada*

Montréal by twiga_swala, on Flickr


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

Incheon, South Korea


----------



## skyscrapercity (Aug 31, 2004)

Ulsan, South Korea


Flickr에서 JTeale님의 Park Before Sundown.


----------



## Spurdo (Sep 23, 2012)

HONG KONG


Hong Kong Harbour by Joe K Ng Photography, on Flickr'


Hong Kong Harbour by Joe K Ng Photography, on Flickr


Hong Kong Harbour by Joe K Ng Photography, on Flickr


Hong Kong Peak by Joe K Ng Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Abu Dhabi, U.A.E.*

ABU DHABI - CORNICHE SKYLINE by Titanium007, on Flickr

*Doha, Qatar*

Doha Skyline from the museum of Islamic art | 120930-3327-jikatu by jikatu, on Flickr

*Kuwait city, Kuwait*

Kuwait - Fire Sunset over Kuwait Skyline by © Saleh AlRashaid / www.Salehphotography.net, on Flickr

*Riyadh, Saudi Arabia*

Cityscapes | Riyadh city by Sarah Abdul_aziz, on Flickr

*Cairo, Egypt*

Alexandria, Port said, Egypt Shore excursions http://www.myegypttravel.com/ by Egypt Shore Excursions, on Flickr

*Tel Aviv, Israel*

DSC_3610 by midwest2mideast, on Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

wow wow


----------



## Cainta boy (Oct 2, 2011)

italiano_pellicano said:


> *Moscow , Russia*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG WOW that building looks like the leg of a gundamn robot!


----------



## OmI92 (Mar 9, 2011)

christos-greece said:


> *Doha, Qatar*
> 
> Doha Skyline from the museum of Islamic art | 120930-3327-jikatu by jikatu, on Flickr


That mustard lighting on the building is looking nice and unique.


----------



## World 2 World (Nov 3, 2006)

*Kuala Lumpur*



guy4versa said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/apyos/7542513794/





Persie said:


> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=4772081298970&set=o.185890584781484&type=1&theater
> 
> 
> Untitled by T0REX, on Flickr





nazrey said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/uncle_g/7914681080/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Chicago, U.S.A.*

Chicago Skyline in Fall by S Jha, on Flickr

*Shenzhen, China*

Lianhuashan park Shenzhen China by dcmaster, on Flickr

*Vancouver, Canada*

Vancouver Skyline by cerna24, on Flickr

*Mexico city, Mexico*

Desde la Latino by ikenis, on Flickr

*Bogota, Colombia*

Bogotá by twiga_swala, on Flickr


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

*Argentina Skylines*

Río Cuarto










San Nicolás de los Arroyos










Tandil



















Paraná




























Mendoza



















*Puerto Madryn*










Vicente Lopez











Pinamar










Cipolletti


















Fuente

San Francisco












Bahia Blanca



















San Salvador de Jujuy






























Miramar










Rafaela




























Santa Rosa























































*La Plata*





































Buenos Aires


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Buenos Aires, Argentina*

Skyline of Puerto Madero by DoNotLick, on Flickr

*Philadelphia, U.S.A.*

Rooftop chillin' - Philadelphia Skyline by jwalter522, on Flickr

*Santiago, Chile*

Skyline Nocturno by javier_carras, on Flickr

*Rotterdam, Holland*

2012-082166 by bubbahop, on Flickr

*Johannesburg, South Africa*

johannesburg by meeeeeeeeeel, on Flickr


----------



## Spurdo (Sep 23, 2012)

Vancouver


Skyline in Winter, Vancouver, BC by wmfritzberg, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Barcelona, Spain*

Overlooking Barcelona by Billabongmac, on Flickr

*Montevideo, Uruguay*

Montevideo city harbour as we sail. by yidnaMU, on Flickr

*New Orleans, U.S.A.*

New Orleans Skyline by John Strung, on Flickr

*Berlin, Germany*

this is Berlin by marin.tomic, on Flickr

*Guadalajara, Mexico*

Horizonte Tapatío  by JuanGLoya, on Flickr

*Edmonton, Canada*

Edmonton City skyline by D70, on Flickr


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Dalian / 大连, No.2 City in Liaoning Province, NE China.*



Birthday Hat by Porter Yates, on Flickr


New Dalian by Porter Yates, on Flickr


Dalian Ditches Dark by Porter Yates, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Nice skyline photos from Dalian


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Dalian, China*

dalian skyline by jutinyoung, on Flickr

*Vilnius, Lithuania*

White Bridge by davidkosmos, on Flickr

*Tallinn, Estonia*

Modern Tallinn skyline as seen from Pirita by h.ngg, on Flickr

*Durban, South Africa*

Durban marina & skyline by WITHIN the FRAME Photography (400 000 views thanks, on Flickr

*Kobe, Japan*

MGFG0678 Kobe view west from Port tower by Mikey Down Under, on Flickr

*Osaka, Japan*

Osaka skyline by snowstorm, on Flickr


----------



## OmI92 (Mar 9, 2011)

Great pics !


----------



## Karl1587 (Jan 10, 2011)

*Glasgow, Scotland, UK*


Glasgow Skyline 2 by Andy_Murray, on Flickr


Glasgow Skyline by Emirates (UAE27), on Flickr


----------



## Karl1587 (Jan 10, 2011)

*Limerick, Republic of Ireland*


Limerick, Ireland by barrysheehan10, on Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

wow amazing


----------



## Karl1587 (Jan 10, 2011)

*Birmingham, England​*

Central Birmingham Skyline by West Midlands Police, on Flickr


Birmingham Skyline, UK by MisterQuill, on Flickr​


----------



## Karl1587 (Jan 10, 2011)

*Salzburg, Austria*


Salzburg, Austria by D.Broberg, on Flickr​


----------



## Karl1587 (Jan 10, 2011)

*Christchurch, New Zealand*


Cathedral of the Blessed Sacrament by Cartel., on Flickr​


----------



## Karl1587 (Jan 10, 2011)

*Invercargill, New Zealand​*

Invercargill, Southland, New Zealand, 19 August 2005 by PhillipC, on Flickr​


----------



## Karl1587 (Jan 10, 2011)

*Plymouth, England​*

Hoe view by nac1962, on Flickr​


----------



## Cauê (May 14, 2008)

*Rio, Brazil*


View from Sugarloaf Mountain, Rio por fifi_cardiff, no Flickr​


----------



## Karl1587 (Jan 10, 2011)

*Scottish City Skylines*

*--INVERNESS--*

Riverside - Inverness by Lomuland, on Flickr


*--ABERDEEN--*

View of Aberdeen City by kindledays, on Flickr

*--EDINBURGH--*

Edinburgh Skyline by UKPlus Photos, on Flickr

*--DUNDEE--*

Dundee by marcusjroberts, on Flickr

*--GLASGOW--*

Glasgow Skyline by anotherview, on Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Bangkok, Thailand*

Bangkok night by anekphoto, on Flickr

*Shenzhen, China*

Lianhuashan park Shenzhen China by dcmaster, on Flickr

*Qingdao, China*

Qingdao Night 10.15.12 by Mike's JPEGS, on Flickr

*Busan, South Korea*

Korea - Busan 4 (Original) by matthews_world, on Flickr

*Phoenix, U.S.A.*

2012-08-27 01 Phoenix - Sky Harbor Airport 15 by buckeyenative001, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Rosario, Argentina*

ROSARIO 318 by Alejandro Gabriel Alonso, on Flickr

*San Francisco, U.S.A.*

San Francisco Skyline by Cliff_Baise, on Flickr

*Belo Horizonte, Brazil*

Belo Horizonte by Rodrigo Veloso, on Flickr

*Brasilia, Brazil*

Brasília skyline & Fishermen by carlosoliveirareis, on Flickr

*San Antonio, U.S.A.*

SA Looking East(ish) by Definitive HDR Photography, on Flickr

*Nairobi, Kenya*

Nairobi Stitch - HDR by coolhandlinguist, on Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

asia looks really nice


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

nice pics of europe


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Milano , Italy*


Garibaldi por Obliot, en Flickr


----------



## palafox (Nov 11, 2012)

*Manila cityscape || A photo collection*



click to visit my blog: http://anthonythestrange.blogspot.com/2012/11/manila-cityscape-photo-collection.html


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Moscow , Russia*










http://cs421418.userapi.com/v421418319/172c/GYHgu-ngWC8.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Rotterdam , Holland*










http://imageshack.us/a/img600/1826/2t8c2752.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Moscow , Russia*










http://images.chistoprudov.ru/lj/roofs/orujeyniy/06.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Moscow , Russia*










http://images.chistoprudov.ru/lj/roofs/orujeyniy/26.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Berlin , Germany*










http://sphotos-h.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/534061_10151144635818590_2017598205_n.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Moscow , Russia*










http://www.myxin.ru/fotos/moscow_city/2012/11.20.12/imbc20-1.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Sevilla , Spain*










http://i45.tinypic.com/6ynlep.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*San Francisco , United States Of America*


by *davidyuweb*


by *davidyuweb*


by *davidyuweb*










http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8472/8081777698_6913604b69_o.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Toronto , Canada*










http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8216/8320283063_a25f829dd3_b.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Monterrey , Mexico*










http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8356/8302264004_e51a3710ef_b.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Sidney , Australia*


Sydney's Skyline por dcabrerizo, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

yes is a very nice city 



Legomaniac said:


> Auckland is so beautiful...


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Genova , Italy*










http://i1245.photobucket.com/albums/gg599/RulloCompressore/bussnessd.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Sharjah , UAE*


Sharjah Skyline at blue hour por ztij0, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Frankfurt , Germany*


DSC_2538 por 5Andrea72, en Flickr


Frankfurt skyline in blue - DSC_2533_2 por 5Andrea72, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Brescia , Italy*


Brixia por Elisa Maruelli, en Flickr


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

*Stockholm, Sweden*


IMG_2914 by Akemannen, on Flickr


----------



## lucias (Nov 11, 2010)

Bangkok 5 years ago

many District Zone
Ladprao-Phyathai ,Ratchda-rama9, Sukhumvit-Asoke, Wittayu-Chidlom, Silom-Sathon ,Pratunam etc









and Now many Buildings has Finished


----------



## lucias (Nov 11, 2010)

Some Parts of bangkok Thailand
beautiful palace









One of Business District









New Year In Bangkok


----------



## lucias (Nov 11, 2010)

King of Thailand BirthDay on 5th Decenber 2012


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

amazing bangkok


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Birmingham , United Kingdom*


Birmingham From Barr Beacon, Beacon Road, Walsall 15/09/2012 por Gary S. Crutchley, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Munich , Germany *


Munich's english garden skyline topped with cathedral spires por triangle_man, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Birmingham , United Kingdom*


Birmingham from beacon hill July 2008 view on black por Peter Reynolds3636, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Singapore*


Singapore skyline #2 por besar bears, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Singapore*


A "rooftop" view of the Singapore Skyline por erwinsoo, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Singapore*


s The Float Panaromic por Andrew JK Tan, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Singapore*










http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8217/8342818204_7c550b67a3_b_d.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Milano , Italy*


Milano Skyline - january 5 2013 por Obliot, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Milano , Italy*


Milano Skyline - january 5 2013 por Obliot, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Milano , Italia*


milano new building por elevenItaly, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Milano , Italia*


Skyline por elevenItaly, en Flickr


----------



## Kevin_01 (Apr 29, 2009)

PARIS, FRANCE


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

i love the skyline of paris , thanks for the amazing pics


----------



## City_of_Fury (Jun 8, 2008)

*Buenos Aires*, Southern Cone.

*Central B.A.*

Catalinas









Retiro









Puerto Madero








All together


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

stunning skyline images....:cheers:


----------



## august88 (Dec 2, 2007)

italiano_pellicano said:


> *Milano , Italy*
> 
> 
> Milano Skyline - january 5 2013 por Obliot, en Flickr


for a good 5 seconds i thought this was dubai because of that middle building with the spire.


----------



## Spurdo (Sep 23, 2012)

Tokyo


Roppongi Skyline by Sandro Bisaro, on Flickr


----------



## Spurdo (Sep 23, 2012)

Taipei


台北101, 台灣台北 (Taipei 101 and skyline, Taipei, Taiwan) by lsmrosa, on Flickr


----------



## skyscraper 500 (Jul 22, 2008)

México City



hacci said:


> here some pics:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





ind-Erick said:


> ImageShack.us


:cheers:


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

wow very nice pic of taipei


----------



## StEC (Dec 15, 2012)

Screwed up please delete this Mods, thanks!


----------



## StEC (Dec 15, 2012)

My always fun & entertaining city of *Niagara Falls*!


Niagara Falls Growing Skyline by stecbine, on Flickr

Niagara Falls Nighttime Skyline by Steve Vizniowski, on Flickr

Niagara Falls Skyline by J-a-x, on Flickr

And in the next photo's you will see the some developments that will transform the Niagara Falls skyline even more! 40, 42, 57, 59, 60 & 61 floor towers.


59 floor Rainbow Tower by stecbine, on Flickr

Michaels Inn Twin Towers 60 & 61 Floors! by stecbine, on Flickr

Loretto Hotel & Condo Development 40, 42 & 57 floors. by stecbine, on Flickr

Loretto Hotel & Condo Development 40, 42 & 57 floors! by stecbine, on Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

nice projects and skyline


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Dubai , UAE*


Dubai Skyline por www.garymcgovern.net, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Dubai , UAE*


Dubai Skyline por Zubia Jamil, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Dubai , UAE*










http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8212/8342172590_3913845027_b_d.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Dubai , UAE*


Jumeirah Emirates Towers - Night View por Jumeirah Group, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Dubai , UAE*










http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8224/8341114549_47cc13124d_b_d.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Paris , France*










http://static.panoramio.com/photos/original/12597781.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Melbourne , Australia*










http://static.panoramio.com/photos/original/12662370.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Hong Kong , China*


Hong Kong skyline por GlobeTrotter 2000, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Barcelona , Spain*


Barcelona, Catalunya por hkpuipui99, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Istanbul , Turkey*


İstanbul por Ugur Ugurlu, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Istanbul , Turkey*


ISTANBUL por bunyms, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Kyiv , Ukraine*










http://photoe.kiev.ua/Photos/2012.12.27.LvaTolstogo/IMG_5159_LvaTolstogo_SM.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Vilnus*


Vilnius viewed from Hill por SpirosK photography, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Istanbul , Turkey*


the tall folks por Hakan Sarıtaş, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Liverpool , United Kingdom*


Liverpool - Day out of Night por Bernard Rose, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Sidney , Australia*


Sydney Glow por Stu 46, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Philadelphia , United States Of America*


2012 09 21 - 417,420,422,427,428 - Philly - View from Hotel por thisisbossi, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Philadelphia , United States Of America*


Center City Skyline of Philadelphia por SkylineScenes, en Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Mexico City, Mexico*

Ciudad de Contrastes (2) by Hotu Matua, on Flickr


El Skyline de Reforma by Hotu Matua, on Flickr


Skyline de Polanco desde Castillo by Hotu Matua, on Flickr

*Los Angeles, U.S.A.*

LA Skyline by Shaun Jones LA, on Flickr


I Luv LA! by n303wr, on Flickr


Bridging the Gap by BBGuy27, on Flickr


Los Angeles skyline and Mt. San Antonio by vertigelt, on Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

Los Angeles is a beautiful city


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Vancouver, Canada*

Vancouver On Clear Winter Night by `James Wheeler, on Flickr


Vancouver Skyline - HDR by mokastet, on Flickr


Vancouver Skyline - Daytime with Clouds by w4nd3rl0st (InspiredinDesMoines), on Flickr


P1420824 by Zero-X, on Flickr

*Anchorage, Alaska (U.S.A.)*

Anchorage Skyline by V31S70, on Flickr


Alaska Anchorage Downtown Skyline by MarculescuEugenIancuD60Alaska, on Flickr


Alaska Anchorage Skyline Reflected In Cook Inlet by MarculescuEugenIancuD60Alaska, on Flickr


----------



## gabrielbabb (Aug 11, 2006)

Mexico City

Ciudad de México



Alex Urban said:


> Santa Fe, Interlomas e Insurgentes Sur
> 
> 
> 
> Reforma y Centro




Reforma e Insurgentes Sur


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Buenos Aires, Argentina*

Buenos Aires - Skyline by m.feder, on Flickr


Fragata Sarmiento by Jim Boud, on Flickr


Swamp Business by Diego Cupolo, on Flickr


Buenos Aires skyline...like Legos by anne-sun, on Flickr

*Monterrey, Mexico*

Skyline de la Loma Larga by Hotu Matua, on Flickr


Skyline con Sofía en construcción by Hotu Matua, on Flickr


Panorámica con Campestre y Chipinque by Hotu Matua, on Flickr


Perfil urbano bajo nubes by Hotu Matua, on Flickr


Monterrey desde el oriente by Hotu Matua, on Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Chicago , United States Of America*


Blue Hour Cityscape Chicago por shawnvanbrunt, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*San Francisco , United States Of America*


San Francisco Downtown Skyline and Mission District from Bernal Hill por BlueVoter, en Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Guys great job.:cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

thanks


----------



## nadielosabra (Dec 18, 2012)

Buenos Aires


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Paris , France*










http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8225/8367133726_3ac57113fd_b.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Paris , France*


11112012-_DSC4385.jpg por StayNervous, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Paris , France*


FRANCE PARIS FEATURE CITYSCAPE por tman9494, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Milan , Italy*










http://img571.imageshack.us/img571/3964/img1456j.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Milan , Italy*


Milano, vista dalla cima del Monte Stella sul nuovo skyline della città - Dicembre 2011 por mario_ghezzi, en Flickr


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Parramatta Skyline 23.10.2012 3 by Parracity, on Flickr SYDNEY


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Genova , Italy*










http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-EvFlU8zP2..._R56ufew9w/s1600/P1030365-Genoa-skyline-2.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Genova , Italy*










http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4075/4788898417_2bd5b741a4_b.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Naples , Italy*










http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3250/2680820434_f36f8cfef6_b.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Milano , Italy*


Light and rain por Galewain, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Milano , Italy*


MILANO por SSC-ITA, en Flickr


----------



## skyscraper 500 (Jul 22, 2008)

Mexico - Starting to grow :cheers: (Santa Fe Financial District)



ind-Erick said:


> Gracias Por Sus comentarios y Likes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





ind-Erick said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


With the underground mall underconstruction




Roy_Batty said:


> Cierro con la típica postal de Santa Fe.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

no hay mucha planificacion urbanistica , pero son muy bonitos :cheers2:


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Washington , United States Of America*


DSCF2188 por srhbth, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*New York , United States Of America*


Liberty por Mr. Pebble, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*New York , United States Of America*


P1120076 por WhatsAllThisThen, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Los Angeles , United States Of America*


20130208_LA_SKYLINE-0455 por JOHN PHILPOTTS PHOTOGRAPHY, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Dubai , United Arab Emirates*


Dubai Skyline and Palm Jumeirah Villas por cliffwinston, en Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

*SYDNEY*


Sydney skyline by CarlosSilvestre62, on Flickr


----------



## Joseph85 (Jun 9, 2009)

Santa Fe, Argentina


----------

